#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-31
<cjohnston> czajkowski: can we just setup a redirect on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList to LD since it looks so bad with the new theme?
<cjohnston> mhall119 Daviey and ill even include nigelb :-P  Currently the "Global Event" dropdown on add event includes all global events... This poses a few problems that I see... One, eventuallt the list will get pretty long. 2.. Users are selecting the wrong global events. Do yall have thoughts on this? should we remove the global event from the list after it has completed? any other ideas?
 * nigelb looks at current list
<cjohnston> right now it isnt horribly long... but there are multiple choices that are the same
<nigelb> there are events in that list, we could keep cleaning up I ugess
<nigelb> and do we want date and time for the global events? that way we could reuse them.
<mhall119> cjohnston: +1 for removal of past events
<cjohnston> nigelb: they need to be tied to a date
<nigelb> cjohnston: oh, ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: Bug #710436
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710436 in loco-directory "Remove past global events from global events drop down (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710436
<cjohnston> mhall119: you ready to start on hof?
<nigelb> hof?
<cjohnston> HoF
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> hall of fame
<nigelb> oh, right
<cjohnston> off to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<nigelb> g'nite
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope
<nigelb> I'd like to put more work into summit
<nigelb> mhall119: do you want me to work on the same merge requset or branch and create a new one?
<mhall119> nigelb: if it's a different feature/bug, use a new branch
<nigelb> ok :)
<TrickyJ> Hi all :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I dont actually mind was saying it to jcastro the other day people still use the wiki, but I think for that link we should just redirect to the LD 
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<Ronnie> i have a problem with bzr. as soon as is merge lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613 into lp:loco-directory. i got some conflicts. I think i resolved them. but some changes from  lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613 are not coming trough. i mis a few lines in /events/url.py and /events/views.py
<Ronnie> can somebody help me with this
<Ronnie> ping nigelb (am working atm on the maps feature)
<nigelb> Ronnie: hey
<nigelb> Ronnie: is there a point where you could use help?
<Ronnie> yes, the styling of the map and popups is still an issue
<Ronnie> but as you can see above, i cant merge the main branch with my branche
 * Ronnie is back in a minute
<Ronnie> nigelb: are you still there?
<nigelb> Ronnie: yup
<nigelb> I'm at work, so I'll be a bit distracted.
<nigelb> BUt I'll be home in 3 hours and can look at your code :)
<Ronnie> nigelb: ok, hf. see you in a few hours
<nigelb> :)
<cjohnston> mornin dholbach 
<cjohnston> czajkowski: down with the wiki!
<dholbach> hi cjohnston
<czajkowski> cjohnston: indeed
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> o/
<mhall119> czajkowski: feeling a bit stabby today?
<czajkowski> yes
<nigelb> heads up jorge is using summit
<nigelb> we may all get pings on how bad it is :p
<mhall119> :P
<locodir-riki> hi
<locodir-riki> any one knows the ubuntu tunisian chanel?
<daker> huh locodir-riki 
<locodir-riki> ahla
<daker> locodir-riki, the channel is #ubuntu-tn
<locodir-riki> o
<locodir-riki> k
<daker> type : /join #ubuntu-tn
<locodir-riki> i know dude
<daker> locodir-riki, or ask nizarus 
<nizarus> locodir-riki, it's #ubuntu-tn
<locodir-riki> yeah am in since 2.25 sc
<locodir-riki> LOL
<nizarus> thx daker 
<daker> yw
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<Ronnie> evening
<Ronnie> nigelb: are you around?
<Daviey> cjohnston, o/
<mhall119> Daviey: I think he was going to ask you about making summit translatable
<cjohnston> Daviey: what mhall119 said... 
<Daviey> mhall119 / cjohnston: Sounds great!
<Daviey> I think my effort for summit is probably going have to be limited to merge review, and possibly deployment.
<Daviey> Not sure i have the time to undertake new development at the moment.
<Daviey> Which sucks big style.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-01
<Daviey> :((
<Daviey> *sigh*
<Daviey> Just thought of one feature that is being cried out for.... ability to opt in to email notification of (re-)schedule of sessions.
<mhall119> Daviey: we've got nigelb now, so we'll just give him all the new development tasks
<Daviey> \o/
<mhall119> Daviey: not all users expose their email address via launchpad
<Daviey> if lpid.email = Null:
<Daviey>   return E-CAN'T-SUBSCRIBE
<Daviey> :)
<cjohnston> Daviey: is it possible to get maintainer to summit hackers?
<Daviey> cjohnston, To set bug importance?
<cjohnston> well.. im not sure what it takes to setup translations and what not.. but i know that we dont have the ability to setup lp
<Daviey> hmm
 * Daviey looks
<paultag> cjohnston: to translate the LD?
<cjohnston> paultag: summit
<paultag> cjohnston: that's django, right?
<cjohnston> LD is already translated to the extent that translators have translated it
<cjohnston> yes
<paultag> cjohnston: 5 minute job, just use the tools that are built in
<paultag> cjohnston: and lp can handle translations for it as well
<cjohnston> Right.. LP currently isnt setup for it
<paultag> cjohnston: it's able to be, with a few clicks
<cjohnston> i dont know whats involved in making it
<cjohnston> never setup a project for translations
<paultag> cjohnston: click on translations and follow the prompts
<cjohnston> paultag: dont have access
<Daviey> cjohnston, OK.. i think Canonical ISD need to enable it.
<Daviey> They are the maintainer
<cjohnston> we arent maintainers
<cjohnston> ok
<Daviey> I'll get onto that tomorrow
<cjohnston> ok
<Daviey> but for now....
<Daviey> BED
<cjohnston> g'nite Daviey 
<Daviey> well... away from computer anyway :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I've missed you! you cant leave!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Daviey: could you also ask them to enable blueprints please?
<nigelb> mhall119: I guess this means, yo'd have to review that merge request soon :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston 
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: we need jono and jcastro to make a django-hackers sprint happen for us and our hacking buddies
<Daviey> ETOOMUCHTRAVEL :)
<cjohnston> nope!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> We can come to you
<cjohnston> oh ubuntu store... why must thou be so expensive
<nigelb> cjohnston: +1
<nigelb> Daviey: I agree.  We can come to you :p
<Daviey> eeeeeeek
 * mhall119 needs a passport
<cjohnston> you better start that process now mhall119 
 * daker need a passport too
<daker> s/need/needs
<nigelb> oooh
<nigelb> cjohnston: now I get to kick mhall119 
<nigelb> \o/
<cjohnston> lol
 * nigelb does happy dance
<JanC> if anybody comes to FOSDEM and wants to take home a box of Belgian chocolates with Tux on them ( http://belfine.com/en/products/infobox.asp?ID=550 ) for their LoCoTeam or such, please contact me  ;)
<JanC> I think they are 15-20 € for 150 pieces
<cjohnston> JanC: you should send me some! :-P
<cjohnston> mhall119, Daviey, dholbach, czajkowski, nigelb, daker.. did i miss anyone.. this isnt something i wanted to hear: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg06214.html
<czajkowski> cjohnston can u pm me a summary. on phone. please....
<Daviey> *sigh*
<Daviey> mpt on this occasion is wrong IMO.
<Daviey> it makes sense for, where possible, to push known data facts as high in the hierarchy as we can.
<cjohnston> Daviey, could you respond?
<Daviey> ~locoteams could, and should, be used in other resources.
<Daviey> cjohnston, yah
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> prolly be much more betterer than my response would be
<paultag> yeah mpt is very wrong
<paultag> because locoteams are supposed to be part of the wider ubuntu community, keeping everyone on LP is a statement that all our members have the tools to contribute
<paultag> rather then keeping them off the system where we host, say, bugs, code, blueprints, translations
<cjohnston> and then requiring memebership in two places
<paultag> cjohnston: he's saying keep it in once place, off lp
<paultag> I'm saying, keep it on one place, on lp
<cjohnston> right..  but to file bugs... or anything else, your now up to two. LD and LP
<paultag> We're not changing where we track loco users. kthx
<paultag> cjohnston: LD is LP
<paultag> cjohnston: it pulls from LP, so LD is a slave
<cjohnston> Not with his suggestion
<paultag> then he's wrong
<cjohnston> I know
 * paultag goes back to school
<cjohnston> shoot an email to the list while your at school :-P
<paultag> cjohnston: I don't want to get dragged into this flame war
<paultag> cjohnston: and mpt is not in a place to tell us how to change the teams
<paultag> so, I'm going back to work, kthx
<cjohnston> heh
<paultag> cjohnston: oh, thought of something else before I leave -- do your homework and find all the official teams in violation
<paultag> cjohnston: so, ubuntu-beginners, locoteams, locoteams-approved and so forth. Ask him to deactivate them or to quit his bitching
<cjohnston> good point
<dholbach_> cjohnston, if you're on the list, why don't you reply to it?
<cjohnston> im trying to formulate a decient reply
<cjohnston> and do school work
<dholbach_> a good reply would be for example: "The LoCo Directory gets the list of Launchpad teams (because they already exist in LP), by parsing the members of ~locoteams and ~locoteams-approved. Thanks, have a nice day, ..."
<dholbach> it's nothing I would get upset about
<cjohnston> ya
<dholbach> how are they supposed to know the internals of the LD?
<dholbach> (also it might make sense to point out that we use -approved for team re-approvals, etc.)
<dholbach> so we make good use of the LP functionality :)
<mhall119> "how are they supposed to know the internals of the LD?" bzr branch lp:loco-directory
<dholbach> mhall119, seriously, if they would say "bzr branch lp:launchpad", I would say "ok, don't bother - just go ahead what ever you want to do"
<dholbach> I don't know how reasonable "just read the code" is :)
<dholbach> I mean... the expectation that people do it to find out what the idea behind something is
<dholbach> but maybe that's just me
<YoBoY> JanC: funny :D
<JanC> YoBoY: we will sell chocolates at the booth (but those who help can get some for free of course ;) )
<YoBoY> thanks for them :D (I don't go :'( )
<mhall119> dholbach: I was just saying, that's how they would konw the internals of LD if they wanted to know the internals of LD
<mhall119> I completely agree that they most likely won't need to know the internals of LD that much
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> but it's not like it's some secret how we do things
<nigelb> Well, wow
<nigelb> did someone talk to mpt yet?
<cjohnston> nigelb: doctormo replied
<nigelb> cjohnston: \o/
<nigelb> cjohnston: which list is this?
<nigelb> ah, lp-users
<nigelb> perfect reply
<nigelb> anyone seen ronnie around?
<nigelb> Ok, so I'm hoping the summit reivews gets paced faster now that we have a UDS coming up soon
<mhall119> nigelb: UDS is still like 3 months away
<nigelb> mhall119: I thought we weren't going to deploy new summit 1 day before UDS :p
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, that's what we said last time too ;)
<nigelb> haha
<Ronnie> ping nigelb
<nigelb> Ronnie: hey
<Ronnie> nigelb: the branch about the google map that was broken beore should be fixed now
<Ronnie> thx to the guys of #bzr
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> where can I help you in that branch?
<nigelb> on the bug you mentioned you had issues with the icon and formating the box
<Ronnie> do you have time and want to work a bit for an hour?
<nigelb> whoa, 1 hour --> its 00:30 here
<nigelb> just tell me what you specifically need help and I list out how to get it done
<Ronnie> oh ;)
<nigelb> I've put some really good work with maps api :)
<Ronnie> what needs to be done, is think about the information that should be shown in the popup when clicked on a marker
<nigelb> you mean, how to show information in the popup?
<Ronnie> the howto is already done. there is already a simple working example
<nigelb> \o/
<Ronnie> but it need more information and some css
<nigelb> oh, ok
<Ronnie> i also updated my gmap js script a while ago, but it is not included in this branch
<Ronnie> if you want to, you use my new script instead of my old
<nigelb> can you update your branch somtime today so I can branch that one and check out how I can help?
<Ronnie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map 
<nigelb> (well, I'll only look at it tomorrow)
<Ronnie> documentation and code ^ 
<nigelb> oh, neat
<Ronnie> for the content of the marker, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map#marker_content_url
<Ronnie> yes, its an very easy and extendable code to use. for both static and dynamic websites
<Ronnie> nigelb: an example of the new script: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html
<nigelb> oh, that's very nicely done
<Ronnie> gmaps and jquery are both my speciality
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Ronnie: Whats left to be done for the LD maps support?
<Ronnie> nigelb: can you also look to the placing of the map on the page itsel
<mhall119> Ronnie: you have a surprising number of LoCo members in the water ;)
<nigelb> Ronnie: Its center for me
<Ronnie> mhall119: im aware of that, even on the atlantic ocean and antartic
<nigelb> and when I let it detect my location, it correctly goes to my city
<mhall119> Ronnie: it looks great though
<Ronnie> nigelb: yes, thats HTML5 geolocation stuff
<Ronnie> if there is a single marker, it centers default to that single marker on a specified zoomlevel :D
<nigelb> \o/
<Ronnie> nigelb: so, what needs to be done:
<Ronnie> 1. integrate my new script (shouldnt be that hard, only some parameters are changed)
<Ronnie> 2. place the map on the different pages ( add venue and global events are already done, but can use some styling)
<Ronnie> 3. determine the content of the markers and write a django view + template for this
<Ronnie> 4. determine which information the clusters should shown and write an jquery template ($.tmpl) for this
<nigelb> Aha.
<nigelb> I can help with that :)
<Ronnie> nigelb: ill have a look if i cant do #1 today
<nigelb> I should be able to help with the rest tomorrow :)
<Ronnie> mhall119, nigelb: could there be interest for the gmap plugin within the ubuntu community (e.g. are you aware of that)
<Ronnie> i myself have no time tomorrow, but i look at it thursday
<mhall119> Ronnie: what exactly is the gmap plugin?
<Ronnie> an javascript that is easy to use to place markers on a map, or select an location on a map
<Ronnie> everythig discribed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<mhall119> Ronnie: I can see there being interested, yeah
<Ronnie> mhall119: i already contacted edubuntu for mapping the schools
<mhall119> I saw that
<Ronnie> i think i have not the right tools and connections to get this script to the people who need it
<mhall119> once we get it on loco.ubuntu.com it'll get some attention, and we can point people to where they can get it
<Ronnie> so if you know someone, give him/her the link. if there are additional questions, you can even redirect them to me
<cjohnston> mhall119: when do you want to do the LoCo Dir Dev Week Class?
<Ronnie> cool loco dir dev week :D
<cjohnston> not a week... a class... in dev week
<mhall119> cjohnston: when is dev week?
<cjohnston> 28-4
<cjohnston> end of this month
<mhall119> yeah, I should be available
<mhall119> if you can do it around lunch time US/Eastern, that'd work best for me
<mhall119> otherwise after 8pm US/Eastern
<cjohnston> 1600-2000 utc
<mhall119> that's the times available?
<mhall119> that's, what, 11am - 3pm?
<cjohnston> looks like it
<mhall119> should I just grab a spot, or ask someone?
<cjohnston> if we are doing 1700 i could do wed or thurs only
<mhall119> thursday won't work for me, dept. meeting
<mhall119> why not 1700 on tuesday?
<cjohnston> i work tues/fri
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> 1700 wed works for me
<cjohnston> Getting Started with LoCo Directory Development?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> or LoCo Directory Hacking
<daker> +1 for Getting Started with LoCo Directory Development
<cjohnston> you dont like hacking daker ?
<mhall119> nobody like hacking daker
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> it's violent
<daker> yes
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<mhall119> \o/
<Ronnie> hacking is not violent, but cracking is. altough hacking is usually associated with dangerous/bad/wrong
<mhall119> it was a play on words
<mhall119> "hack" can mean to cut or chop
<Ronnie> oh, now i see :)
<Pendulum> I was told that "hack" actually originally comes from the MIT model railroad society
<Pendulum> dunno if it's urban myth or not
<Pendulum> but the story is that they used to have an engine and stuff that people could borrow and play with as they wished. And that invariably every person did something different so they literally had to hack and chance the wires from the previous person's set-up
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-02
<mhall119> cjohnston: czajkowski: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/1/detail/
<mhall119> geez, we finally get this out the door, and nobody's around to celebrate it with me?
<mhall119> :(
 * nigelb pops champange
<nigelb> and hugs everyone
<pleia2> mhall119: hooray!!
<mhall119> yay! at least I can count on you nigelb 
<Pendulum> mhall119: congrats!
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> it was largely cjohnston and daker's work
<nigelb> but we finally got it deployed \o/
<mhall119> I'm just happy to see it out, our first major UDS discussed feature
<pleia2> oh, I broke it
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> you could at least let it go a few minutes before ya break it
<pleia2> sorry!
<pleia2> I was so excited
<nigelb> haha
<pleia2> yeah, clicking on "Add Team Meeting" gives me error of doom
<pleia2> it works from my loco team page though
<mhall119> pleia2: this is what happens when you're on more than one team :(
 * pleia2 doesn't let pennsylvania go
<nigelb> log bug
<pleia2> yeah, known or should I file?
<nigelb> this is fixable.  We'll stop you from doing that or we'd have to give you choices
<nigelb> (or we'll just kick out out of -us-pa :p)
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> pleia2: I'm working on a fix now
<nigelb> mhall119: *cough*, all fix commited are now fix released right?
<mhall119> nigelb: let me fix this bug before I worry about that
<nigelb> lol, ok
<nigelb> oh no, its 9:20
<nigelb> should get to work
<nigelb> hopefully, I'll get there before 10
<pleia2> oh time zones
<mhall119> nigelb: good morning, btw
<mhall119> pleia2: fix is committed,waiting on deployment
<pleia2> \o/
<mhall119> how's that for service ;)
<pleia2> I see akk's time zone fix was released recently too, hurrah
<mhall119> part of the same 0.3.0 I think
<mhall119> I also fixed you breaking things by leaving out times
<pleia2> mhall119: thoughts on time zones? UTC is lousy for us, if we *actually* put it in UTC time it ends up on the wrong day and everyone is confused
<pleia2> yeah, I saw that bug progress, good times :)
<mhall119> pleia2: can you try again how you broke it earlier?
<pleia2> ok
<mhall119> right now LD doesn't set a timezone on a team, mostly because lots of teams span multiple timezones
<pleia2> fixed \o/
<mhall119> Events were easy, because a Venue could only ever be in one
<pleia2> yeah
<mhall119> we're still trying to work out a good way to implement that
 * mhall119 owes bradm a drink
<pleia2> oh, and if we don't put it in UTC the  pedantic among us (in a linux community? no way!) stir up a fuss
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> so, it's UTC for now until we can figure out a good solution that'll work for everybody
 * pleia2 nods
<mhall119> but we're open to ideas if you've got 'em
<pleia2> can you just put a little time zone selection button next to the Time?
<pleia2> so, Date, Time, Time Zone
<mhall119> maybe
<mhall119> right now a lot of that is handled for us automagically by Django
<mhall119> okay folks, I'm off to bed
<mhall119> talk to you all tomorrow
<pleia2> night mhall119, great work!
<dholbach> good morning
<HakanS> dholbach: Good morning
<daker> the new LD is deployed
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> :D
<daker> \o/
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> stupid questions : how many new strings this new version of LD introduced to translate, and how many are deprecated compared to the last version ?
<HakanS> How do I add a meeting to our LD page?
<YoBoY> HakanS: log in, go to your team page and click on the menu item ;)
<HakanS> YoBoY: Thanks.
<nobuto> This version contains the fix for Bug #642132?
<nobuto> At least lower left login name of the page shows my new ID properly. yay!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642132 in django-openid-auth "openid nickname changes aren't handled (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642132
<czajkowski> dholbach: how do I link two bugs together 
<dholbach> czajkowski, you mean make one a duplicate of each other?
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711649  and https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711750
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711649 in loco-directory "My Name doesn't show in Meeting Chair list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> "mark as duplicate"?
<czajkowski> it's not a dupilicate as such but are similar 
<czajkowski> and effect one another 
<czajkowski> got Irish team to check it out and they have a few bugs. 
<czajkowski> re meeting feature 
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711756
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711756 in loco-directory "when creating a meeting, you are asked for meeting minutes link (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711754 in loco-directory "meeting start/end time uses UTC, not local time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> YoBoY: no idea
 * cjohnston throws stuff at czajkowski... way too much work this early in the morning!
<cjohnston> mhall119: what was the bug you already pushed?
<nigelb> cjohnston: the bug where someone is on 2 teams click on add meeting and ld asploes
<nigelb> asplodes :p
<cjohnston> why you shouldn't be a member of two teams that are across the country from each other!
<cjohnston> i mean..
<cjohnston> ya
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you know you love me deep down
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> just for that... your gonna love your mail box!
 * czajkowski hugs cjohnston 
<nigelb> cjohnston: ask lyz why she's still hoding on to -us-pa :p
<nigelb> cjohnston: anyway, I think mike fixed it.
<cjohnston> unfortunatly, she isnt the only one
<cjohnston> i know of two
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> itd be one thing if there was a central florida team, and a florida team
<cjohnston> but when you have to FLY to an event
<cjohnston> really? :-P
 * nigelb waits for cjohnston to be smacked on the head
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I'm a member of UK and ireland :) and oh Ma  D 
<czajkowski> :D
<cjohnston> again.. if you have to get on a plane or boat.... ......
<cjohnston> Looks like about 30 emails or so
<cjohnston> ;-)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I am not picking one team over another I'm in UK and ireland so not dropping either :) 
<cjohnston> :-P
 * czajkowski frowns at cjohnston 
<czajkowski> there was no need for that
<mhall119> czajkowski: re: bug 711754, some teams have multiple timezones
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711754 in loco-directory "meeting start/end time uses UTC, not local time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711754
<mhall119> oh nevermind, I see cjohnston's already commented on it
<mhall119> anyway, as I told pleia2 last night, we're open to solutions that'll work for those teams
<mhall119> cjohnston: dholbach: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/ReleaseProcess to match what they *actually* do when deploying LD
<andrew> morning
<dholbach> mhall119, aha, thanks
<czajkowski> mhall119: talk to ebel
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: get him in here and I will ;)
<mhall119> hmmm, team webchat isn't showing
<mhall119> nigelb: can you take a look ^^
<mhall119> oh nevermind
<mhall119> it was evidently just slow loading
<nigelb> mhall119: o/
<nigelb> oh, wait.  It fixed itself \o/
<nigelb> I love the kind of bugs that fix themselves :D
<mhall119> yeah, those are the best
<mhall119> nigelb: but if you want to work on bug 706657, that would be great
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706657 in loco-directory "Add link to join meeting channel on meeting detail page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706657
 * nigelb updates LD branch to work on it
<nigelb> mhall119: wait, cjohnston claimed it :|
<mhall119> yeah like a week ago
<nigelb> oh :p
<nigelb> I should just submit a merge request :p
<nigelb> mhall119: did you decide what to do for the asploding bug of last night?
<mhall119> yeah, I fixed it
<nigelb> \o/
<czajkowski> mhall119: he's in #ubuntu-ie
<mhall119> but I don't speak Irish
<czajkowski> he doesnt always either 
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> ebel: boo
<czajkowski> mhall119: talk to ebel 
<ebel> boo
<mhall119> ack!
<ebel> i can haz timezones!
<mhall119> some people want more than one
<ebel> Indeed.
<ebel> So is there not some way to accomodate teams with >1 timezone?
<ebel> Falling back to UTC seems like a bad way.
<mhall119> there may be, but what that is I don't yet know
<mhall119> pleia2 suggested adding an additional drop-down for Timezone when setting up a meeting
<ebel> Allow someone to enter the meeting start time using one timezone. Then look at all events for that team, see what timezones they use
<mhall119> that's an expensive lookup
<ebel> and on the irc meeting page show the start time in those timezones (sorta like the "7, 8 central" TV time thing)?
<mhall119> we can let teams pick multiple timezones that apply to them, then provide a drop-down with just those
<mhall119> hmm, that may end up displaying a lot of times
<mhall119> especially for the French and Russian teams
<mhall119> Canadian too
<mhall119> has at least 4 I think
<ebel> Er not that expensive. There are sub30,000 events. (sub 300 teams × sub 100 events per team per year × sub 10 years life expectancy)
<nigelb> hrm, how about I select a time zone for myself.  and show me everything in that time zone?
<mhall119> nigelb: we're working on that
<nigelb> But that's going to cause so many changes and dst breakage that it scares me
<mhall119> no dst breakage, because we'd store timezone not offset
<nigelb> ah
<ebel> *or* maintain a set of 'seen timezomes' for each team. When an event for a team is created, add that timezone to that event. then it's just a simple look up
<ebel> DST! No! bold nigelb! There is no such thing as dst! :P
<mhall119> ebel: I'd rather let teams pick their timezones explicitly if we're going to go that route
<nigelb> ebel: I keep telling people there is no DST.  mhall119 disagrees :p
<mhall119> nigelb: I wish it were true, but sadly it is not
<ebel> (I know DST or summer time or whatever is what's commonly in popular parlance)
<nigelb> we should just setup a site saynotodst.com
<mhall119> +1
<nigelb> and get everyone to plege support :p
<ebel> However if you stop thinking of DST it becomes much easier to grok timezones when you think of them with different offsets
<nigelb> exactly
<mhall119> at that point we may as well all start thinking in UTC and stop thinking of 1200 as being "mid-day"
<ebel> Swatch time!
<ebel> aaaaaanyway. In our loco we only have one timezone.
<mhall119> right
<czajkowski> as does UK, Spain,France Italy, Denmark etc
<mhall119> and if it were only your loco we'd be fine
<czajkowski> mhall119: well to be fair the majority of locos are this way 
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> czajkowski: wonder is greenland part of 'denmark' :P Might have >1 timezone...
<mhall119> czajkowski: yes but, to be fair, the majority of our bugs come from those that aren't
 * mhall119 looks at YoBoY 
<YoBoY> ?
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> mhall119: right just trying to find a happy medium which doesnt frustate everyone 
<ebel> Why not let meeting organisers enter the time of a meeting in a timezone-ized time? Then each team needs to put in "our loco works on these timezones"
<ebel> that tells you (a) how to interpret the data the meeting creator enters and (b) what to show on the meeting detail page.
<mhall119> ebel: I'm thinking that's the best route, yes
<ebel> Given that many many ubuntu irc meetings are in UTC, showing an irc meeting for a loco in UTC could get confusing.
<mhall119> that doesn't make sense
<mhall119> if many many irc meetings are already in UTC, why would having irc meetings in UTC cause more confusion?
<ebel> If they are not actually held in UTC.
<ebel> e.g. irish loco are held at 8pm, regardless if ireland is on GMT or IST.
<ebel> If the meeting page says 8pm UTC, then for half the year the meetings won't start at the advertised time.
<mhall119> ebel: okay, I understand now
<YoBoY> my french point of view, when I organise an IRC meeting, I put the hour in my timezone and add an UTC hour to keep it clear for every participant who are not in the same timezone. I think we can let the chairman decide in witch timezone it's the best to communicate for the meeting, and always add the UTC in the same view for the others.
<ebel> some people don't grok UTC.
<YoBoY> in th wiki.ubuntu.com the UTC times are always linked to a website to have all the hours in the world, we can use the same thing
<ebel> Some think UTC is the same as GMT, which is obviously the same as the time in London. Ireland is the same time as london, so 2000 UTC in July is assumed to be 8pm irish time
<ebel> You're assuming people (a) will go to all that trouble and (b) won't get confused.
<YoBoY> people are always confused when you present more than one information
<mhall119> ebel: YoBoY: czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711754/comments/2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711754 in loco-directory "meeting start/end time uses UTC, not local time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<ebel> mhall119: looks good
<mhall119> the problem with that solution is that teams with more than one timezone won't have them sorted
<mhall119> so you may use one 90% of the time, and the other 10% of the time, but the 10% timezone may always be sorted to be on top, making it the default selection
<ebel> Some suggestions: Don't show UTC (or make it optional), and if there is only one timezone for a team don't mention timezones at all.
<mhall119> ebel: I think it should be mentioned if it's going to be used
<ebel> Since in ireland we have 1 timezone. We never talk about things started at "8pm Dublin time", it's always "8pm"
<mhall119> except czajkowski likes to think in UTC
<ebel> Since within ireland that is completly unambiguous
<ebel> oooooooh..... cztab facts..... like chuck norris facts.......
<czajkowski> mhall119: I have to in this channel, but outside of here, tis just odd 
<mhall119> ebel: suppose you're going up for re-approval, the loco-council isn't on Dublin time
<mhall119> or you've got a guest speaking from another timezone
<mhall119> you're going to want to show what timezone it's using somewhere
<YoBoY> my team need to show the UTC for the meetings, it's not just the country timezones, every french people (like in french talking) is invited in our team meetings 
<ebel> (a) never had any guests in ~ 36 irc meetings. (b) last approval we told everyone the irish time equiv.
<ebel> 90% of our members didn't need to know the UTC of loco-council
<paultag> ebel: wait, what?
<paultag> ebel: I'm in EST. we use UTC because everyone uses UTC
<ebel> YoBoY: s/french people/french speaker/
<YoBoY> yes
<ebel> anyways, optional utc showing isn't a big one.
<mhall119> ebel: YoBoY: czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711754 see comment #3
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711754 in loco-directory "meeting start/end time uses UTC, not local time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<czajkowski> paultag: pipe down you 
<ebel> mhall119: comment #3 seems to just institutionalise one timezone. Why not just see if the .count() is 1? makes it dynamic.
<mhall119> ebel: because Florida has 2, US/Eastern covers 90% of the state, US/Central covers 10%
<mhall119> but US/Central would be listed first when sorted alphabetically
<ebel> ah i see
<ebel> *shrug* up to you then. you know more about multitimezoned-teams
<mhall119> but that way you can set Dublin time as your team's default, not chose any alternates, and it'll 'just work' for you
<YoBoY> mhall119: i like the number one
<mhall119> we can also use the default timezone for physical team events that don't have a venue
<mhall119> cjohnston: when you can, I'd like your thoughts on the proposed solutions in https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711754 in loco-directory "meeting start/end time uses UTC, not local time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<YoBoY> ho I don't if you want a bug for that, but I think the end date for a meeting should be remplaced by a duration
<YoBoY> +know
<mhall119> having end times makes calculations and queries significantly easier on us
<YoBoY> perhaps just for the display...
<ebel> mhall119: calculate the end date from duration when meeting is created?
<ebel> this is what the save() method is for :P
<mhall119> I just don't see a significant upside to doing it that way
<mhall119> over-writing .save() has it's own perils
<ebel> easier for the user to enter, ergo more people will use LD
<ebel> I know most of our meetings take 1½ hrs
<YoBoY> ;)
<ebel> Remove barriers to usage, less hoops to jump through etc.
<mhall119> is it significantly harder to enter a 4-digit time than a 3-digit duration?
<ebel> 3 digits?
<mhall119> we even give you a nice JQuery-UI time picker
<ebel> And yes the LD uses some weird time picker thing
<mhall119> ebel: 1:30
<mhall119> I suppose you can do 1.5 hours
<mhall119> using decimals
<mhall119> but I still don't see it being that bad
<ebel> Tis 25% longer to type
<mhall119> Events use end-datetime, and it doesn't seem to be preventing it's use
<ebel> :P
<mhall119> 0.25 * practically nothing = still practically nothing
<nigelb> lol
<YoBoY> on events it's normal to have an end date, some events have more than 1 day duration. But IRC meetings are always limited in time
<mhall119> I understand the use-case
<YoBoY> but that was just an idea, not really a bug, i don't care entering an end date or not
<mhall119> but right now difference in usability just doesn't justify the technical requirements to implement it
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> the "when" display on the meeting detail page only display the date once, so it's fine like that
<mhall119> czajkowski: just read "Being a locoteam", wish we had gotten the meetings feature deployer sooner so it could have gotten a mention, but a good article
<czajkowski> thank you
<mhall119> hopefully being able to see past meetings + past events will help you when reviewing team activity
<andrew> mhall119: Tried logging out and back in. ( Bug #711649 )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711649 in loco-directory "My Name doesn't show in Meeting Chair list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711649
<mhall119> andrew: thanks, still no profile though
<mhall119> there's a daily script to update profiles, that should pull in your info
<andrew> when does that run?
<mhall119> but we need to do something to make it happen at login
<mhall119> andrew: I don't know exactly
<andrew> kk, well, it most likely  hasn't run in the past 13 hours
<andrew> Shouldn't it take the info when I log in? Launchpad is sharing my name and loco already
<andrew> I'll try again in 11 hours
<mhall119> andrew: I'm getting a sysadmin to kick it off now
<mhall119> hopefully it'll be there in the next hour
<mhall119> you are right, it should get profile info at login, but it currently doesn't
<andrew> So, we keep the bug open and change it to saying it should add info at login instead of daily?
<YoBoY> I can't copy an event, someone can confirm ?
<mhall119> andrew: yup, already did that
<mhall119> YoBoY: are you getting an error?
<mhall119> or just not getting the option?
<YoBoY> LoCo Directory has encountered an Error!
<mhall119> okay, I'm getting it, can you file a bug please?
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> thanks
<YoBoY> bug 699692 << this is already reported no ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 699692 in loco-directory "Copying team event fails (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699692
<mhall119> YoBoY: different underlying cause
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> bug 712011
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712011 in loco-directory "Can't copy an event (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712011
<mhall119> thanks
<YoBoY> you're welcome
<mhall119> evidently it's something that was fixed between 1.1.2 (which I use for testing) and 1.1.1 (which is used in production)
<nigelb> 1.1.1 of what?
<mhall119> django
<mhall119> andrew: good news, you have a profile now!
<nigelb> mhall119: ah
<andrew> woo! I exist!
<cjohnston> czajkowski: what was there no need for?
<mhall119> cjohnston: my guess is marking the meetings localtime bug as invalid
<mhall119> andrew: I'm leaving your bug open so we can fix the initial cause
<mhall119> YoBoY: can you test copying events again?
<YoBoY> mhall119: working now
<mhall119> awesome
<YoBoY> thanks :)
<mhall119> no probelm
<mhall119> ebel: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/664/detail/
<ebel> indeed
<mhall119> because I look forward to your feedback on using the meeting feature
<mhall119> especially using the agenda items
<ebel> integrate it with mootbot and i'm sold
<mhall119> ebel: already talking to AlanBell about that
<ebel> in fact some sort of irc bot interface to loco directory would be the business
<ebel> I remember saying this to czajkowski when i first heard of LD
<mhall119> ebel: LD already has a read-only JSON interface, so we're half way there
<ebel> That it would be possible to beat the existing multitude of systems
<ebel> Lots of things (e.g. wiki) are easy peasy to get started.
<ebel> just type in here, it's all free form, we haven't decided on what to do etc.
<cjohnston> do be do]
<ebel> however there's a lot of repediate work
<ebel> so the LD could beat it
<ebel> *could* :P
<mhall119> s/could/will/
<ebel> Yep :)
<YoBoY> I just added 16 ubuntu events in France, next step, rule the world :D
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure there's a ???? step in between
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API#Team+Meetings updated the LD API docs to include meeting and agenda services
<YoBoY> perhap's the "make some friends to help me rule the world" first ?
<mhall119> Jono just announced that UDS-P will be back in Orlando!
<jledbetter> Awesome!
<mhall119> jledbetter: so, start planning now
<jledbetter> mhall119, Why plan? I can just crash with y'all ;)
<mhall119> well yeah, but plan on being here
<pleia2> oh goodie, maybe I can go this time and attach a disney+family trip
<mhall119> +1
<pleia2> (see how disney is first there?)
<pleia2> hehe
<andrew> and family is in there? Is there more than you and him?
<mhall119> it's better
<pleia2> andrew: yeah, I have family in orlando and melbourne
<andrew> Ah
<andrew> So do I (well, right outside of orlando)
<pleia2> my aunt used to live in celebration, I think she moved to orlando proper though
<cjohnston> Daviey: do you have time (I know you don't) to review the merge request to fix the sponsorship page for summit so that we can get that fix pushed out?
<Agus> hola!hay alguien?
<Agus> hey guys?
<Agus> anyone?
<mhall119> hi Agus 
<Agus> hi
<Agus> who are u?
<mhall119> mhall119
<mhall119> :)
<Agus> a normal ubuntu user ¿
<Agus> or a memer of the support team?
<Agus> # member
<mhall119> I'm an Ubuntu user
<mhall119> but "normal" might be giving more credit than I'm due
<Agus> ok
<czajkowski> this is very true 
<Agus> I came here
<mhall119> czajkowski: hey now, be supportive
<mhall119> Agus: welcome
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: i can at least act normal when I need to 
<mhall119> that's enough isn't it?
<czajkowski> this is true
<czajkowski> I can too
<czajkowski> wok made me all permant today
<Agus> cause in 15 days I will have to talk in my class about any free software,i choose ubuntu,in some way, we have to sell the porduct, so we can wear tshirts gift things give things,merchandising....
<mhall119> czajkowski: wok made you permant?  Um..that sounds bad...I think
<czajkowski> noo
<pleia2> czajkowski: congrats!
<czajkowski> permanent
<pleia2> (but not unexpected, I think :))
<czajkowski> pleia2: thank you
<czajkowski> :D 
<mhall119> czajkowski: like, hired on full time?
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye 
<mhall119> I thought you already where
<mhall119> Agus: unfortunately 15 days isn't much time to get anything to you
<mhall119> but Canonical does have programs for doing so
<Agus> what kind of?
<mhall119> shipit.ubuntu.com will send you free CDs
<mhall119> if you're part of a local community (LoCo) of Ubuntu users, you may be able to get more
<mhall119> where do you live?
<Agus> spain
<Agus> madrid
<Agus> maybe i can have 20 days
<mhall119> you should try getting in touch with the Spain LoCo
<Agus> ok!
<mhall119> try the #ubuntu-es channel
<mhall119> they might be able to get you some things faster than ordering from Canonical
<Agus> spanish wepage so strange...
<cjohnston> mhall119: have the updates that have been pushed to prod been put in trunk?
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you give this and try and see if you have the problem (or anyone else)... i didnt get any meetings from my import-live-data
<cjohnston> Ronnie: daker nigelb ^^
<daker> sorry i am upgrading to maverick ツ
<Ronnie> cjohnston: meetings was not supported in import-live-data, i dont even know if the server side supports is
<Ronnie> is = it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-03
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, updated I did to production have been  merged into trunk
<mhall119> cjohnston: meetings+agenda aren't part of import-live-data yet
<mhall119> because there wasn't a way to test it until meetings+agenda were actually live and had data
<mhall119> not that it's live, and there is a JSON service for both, it should be easy enough to add them into import-live-data
<cjohnston> mhall119: since you were complaining earlier, there is your patch
<mhall119> what was i complaining about?
<mhall119> oh nice
<mhall119> nigelb: don't bother with the meeting chat link, cjohnston's already done it
<nigelb> oh no
<cjohnston> that one
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I'm on the paper for ubuntu developer day
<nigelb> (small, local paper)
<cjohnston> plenty of other bugs for you to work on nigelb 
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug  if you go to planet.u.c and look at the link bar there.. that is all that got approved.. that doesnt support what he is requesting...
<cjohnston> mhall119: you good with nigelb approving it and me committing it or do you want to look at it
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm okay with nigelb reviewing
<mhall119> what was this about planet?
<YoBoY> bonjour
<nigelb> Bonjor YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi nigelb :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> oh since when on the LD did we get images from launchpad from people 
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/615/detail/
<czajkowski> looks rather nice 
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> czajkowski: it is nice isn't it
<mhall119> daker added that
<Ronnie> mhall119: i see in global_event_detail.inc.html the tag {% block extrahead %}{{ block.super }} ... {% endblock %} . as expected this does not work. Therefore the head files will be loaded within the body instead of, in the head. i guess there are more examples of this in other templates. Do you know whats the best solution to do this?
<Ronnie> is it possible to use *.inc.html in the python codee and let it extend *.html
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't understand what you mean
<Ronnie> mhall119: ill make a small sample on pastebin, one moment
<mhall119> okay, I see what you mean about the extrahead, and yes it won't work in that template
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you still planning on blogging about the new meeting feature?
<Ronnie> http://pastebin.com/nUvPhCtC
<Ronnie> mhall119: what should be the preferred way to solve this...
<Ronnie> 1. place the extrahead in *.html instead of *.inc.html
<Ronnie> 2. call *.inc.html from the python code, and let this extend *.html
<mhall119> the photo feed code doesn't actually need to be in the <head>, so I'd say just remove the block tags from around it
<Ronnie> true, but i still think its better to have it in the head (page loading speed, consistency)
<mhall119> then I'd move it out of .inc.html and put it in the extrahead block of global_event_detail.html
<mhall119> maybe even refactor all that inline javascript into a separate .js file
<Ronnie> yes, that should be a very good idea, just wanted to create a bugreport for it
<Ronnie> im also starting to do an case study for usabilit. sometimes the flow of the page just isnt right
<Ronnie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/712440
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712440 in loco-directory "twitter, picasaweb, flickr, pixie should be a separate .js file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Ronnie> mhall119: idea: add a latitude/longitude to each loco and replace the /teams/ list by an google map with markers. and provide a list of non-map loco's. what do you think about it?
<Ronnie> pros: easier to find your own loco, have a better view of the countries that do not have a loco. this lat/lng can also be used to center the maps on other team pages
<Ronnie> cons: each loco has to suppy a lat/lng, page loads slower
<Ronnie> cons: cannot be searched by 'ctrl+f'. what about accessibility?
<mhall119> Ronnie: lon/lat won't work for some of our teams
<Ronnie> mhall119: for example?
<mhall119> French team
<mhall119> Where I really want to have a map is on the /events/ page
<mhall119> using team event venues
<Ronnie> i think that would not be that difficult
<Ronnie> mhall119: whats the reason why the french team cannot supply lat/lng of the center of their loco/
<Ronnie> ?
<mhall119> Ronnie: because the French team isn't limited to just France, then include all French-speaking people
<mhall119> all over the world
<mhall119> YoBoY: ^^
<mhall119> YoBoY: do you think you could provide a single longitude/latitude to mark the location of the French team?
<Ronnie> mhall119: ah ic. maybe its possible to create multiple markers for one loco. each for the separate countries
<mhall119> maybe
 * mhall119 just sent an email to loco-contacts announcing the LD Meetings feature
<AlanBell> I need to dust off the mootbot code
<AlanBell> anyone want to help?
<mhall119> o/
<mhall119> 33
<mhall119>  /fail
<komputes> dpm: ping
<dpm> heya komputes
<komputes> dpm: regarding https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628593 - salgado has opened a similar bug - http://pad.lv/712582
<ubot4> Gnome bug 628593 in Mailer "Default account setting not observed on reply" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dpm> komputes, oh right. After not replying to my last response I though there wasn't much interest upstream in looking into that. Glad to see someone also annoyed by this bug :) - thanks for the heads up
<komputes> dpm: if you can confirm the behavior, perhaps we can ask that GNOME developers change the code to either relational (when viewing account3 and hitting new/reply creates a new email from account3) or static (default account = always use this email when sending mail) 
<dpm> ok, let me reread salgado's report and see if I can confirm
<dpm> ok, confirmed it
<toros> hi
<YoBoY> mhall119: where ?
<YoBoY> Ronnie, mhall119 what are you refering to ?
<Ronnie> mhall119: idea: add a latitude/longitude to each loco and replace the /teams/ list by an google map with markers. and provide a list of non-map loco's. what do you think about it?
<Ronnie> (15:21:07) mhall119: Ronnie: lon/lat won't work for some of our teams
<Ronnie> (15:37:26) mhall119: Ronnie: because the French team isn't limited to just France, then include all French-speaking people
<Ronnie> (15:38:38) Ronnie: mhall119: ah ic. maybe its possible to create multiple markers for one loco. each for the separate countries
<YoBoY> ok, the subject started 1 hour before the hl ^^"
<Ronnie> i guess
<YoBoY> it's a good idea, but like mhall119 said, some teams have more than one country, why can't you use the country field ? or the timezone ?
<Ronnie> use the country field or timezone to place a point on a map
<Ronnie> the country (many2many) field should be possible, but by a cron job i guess, because for each country we have to send a request to the google location service
<YoBoY> wtf !! I changed the language from french to english, and when I edit my team details the form is not the same :O
<Ronnie> YoBoY: what do you mean?
<YoBoY> I make some screenshots ^^"
<YoBoY> ok, forget that, my webbrowser cache probably xD I can't reproduce ^^"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-04
<cjohnston> howdt
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> hiya
<mhall119> how was class?
<cjohnston> alot better than i expected
<cjohnston> day two tomorrow
<cjohnston> still a very long day though
<mhall119> what's it for?
<cjohnston> its a leadership class
<cjohnston> for the FD
<mhall119> going for a promotion?
<cjohnston> yes.. its not required..
<cjohnston> but its free.. and hopefully ill pick up a couple things
<mhall119> can't beat that
<cjohnston> its a decent bit about psychology type stuff
<cjohnston> how to talk to different types of people 
<cjohnston> how to understand different types of people
<cjohnston> how to convey messages to where they are responded to better
<mhall119> hmm, I could use that
<cjohnston> im sure that the class exists outside the fire department world
 * mhall119 is playing with dynamic models in Django
<mhall119> it feels like I'm playing with explosives
<mhall119> or Perl
<nhandler> mhall119: Hey! Don't ever insult the power of Perl (although, I still think shebang sounds like an explosive)
<mhall119> I'd never insult Perl
<mhall119> I meant it has the same feel
<mhall119> that there's more than one way to do it, but that doesn't mean you should, but it does mean want to anyway
 * nhandler thinks that last sentence was more confusing than any of his Perl scripts
<mhall119> oh come on, I could parse that with a regular expression
<nhandler> mhall119: Parsing is not the same as understanding
<mhall119> tell that to Perl
<mhall119> nhandler: http://webscripts.softpedia.com/script/Database-Tools/Sequel-Explorer-42207.html
<mhall119> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sqladministrato/ is a better link
<mhall119> me and Perl have a history
<JanC> *pfff* Unity is rendering most of our locoteam's demo hardware "useless"  :-/
<mhall119> JanC: using Alpha 2?
<JanC> installing alpha 2 on soem hardware to show at FOSDEM  ;)
<JanC> they are old Thinkpads
<JanC> RR51
<JanC> -R
<JanC> apparently they have a 855 IGP, which isn't supported well anymore by Intel, so no 3D, and no (real) Unity...  :-(
<mhall119> have you tried Unity 2D?
<JanC> yeah, running that on one now
<JanC> are Places broken in "normal" Unity too?
<JanC> or is this just Unity 2D ?
<JanC> I think most/all of the hardware ubuntu-be owns for demo purposes can't run the 3D Unity  :-/
<mhall119> I don't know, I haven't tried Unity since 10.10
<mhall119> but I've heard people say the 2D/QT version is quite fast now
<JanC> it's fast, just that Places doesn't work, so I need a terminal to launch applications   ;)
<JanC> well, or navigate to /usr/bin/ every time
<JanC> it's an alpha of course  ;)
<JanC> I hope unity-2d will keep (almost) feature-parity with unity for some years...
<JanC> mhall119: is there a reason why the loco-directory uses only UTC?  :-/
<mhall119> JanC: for meetings we use UTC
<mhall119> only because we haven't decided on a good way to implement 'local time' for IRC meetings
<mhall119> LD uses local time for Events if they have a venue
<JanC> for most LoCoTeams there isn't more than 1 local time
<mhall119> I think we have a plan for adding local times to meetings and elsewhere in LD though
<mhall119> JanC: lots of them have multiple though, and we need to make is useable to them too
<JanC> I guess the other solution is to let people set their timezone in their profile...
<mhall119> JanC: see the comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/711754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711754 in loco-directory "meeting start/end time uses UTC, not local time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mhall119> JanC: that's also in the works, we have a UserProfile that can store timezone, and I think we're getting it from Launchpad
<JanC> ah
<JanC> would also be nice to associate a list of timezones to a locoteam then
<JanC> when entering a date/time the user's timezone could be used, when displaying all the team's timezones, that would be great indeed
<mhall119> that's the plan
<JanC> so, time to get some sleep
<nigelb> Morning *yawn*
<mhall119> good morning nigelb 
<nigelb> hola mhall119 
<mhall119> good night nigelb 
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> hey YoBoY 
<YoBoY> how are you nigelb ?
<nigelb> Good good.  Glad about weekend today :)
<dholbach> good morning
<toros> hi
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/11/January << French Team report done
<head_victim> YoBoY: thanks for the reminder *goes off to finish his
<locodir-user> join # ubuntu
<locodir-user> good evening very body
<locodir-user> is there any one online
<loyrsf> exit
<loyrsf> or so
<cjohnston>  /45
<mhall119>  /46
<mhall119> I win
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> I lied, I only have 36
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-05
<locodir-user> hello
<tjenakompis> hej jag är från sverige
<tjenakompis> how are you?
<Ronnie> hey everyone
<mhall119> morning
<Ronnie> are flickr groups (instead of users) supported for loco.ubunut.com?
<daker> Ronnie, no
<Ronnie> it shouldnt be that hard
<Ronnie> replace user_id by group_id works
<daker> replace it where ?
<Ronnie> in the javascript part
<Ronnie> it should check the response with the userId, if error, try groupID
<daker> patch is welcome ツ
<Ronnie> ill work on that one soon, our loco needs it ;)
<daker> ツ
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston this bug #617920 should go with the 0.3.0
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 617920 in loco-directory "Include launchpad logos with launchpad users (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617920
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> thanks
<cjohnston> Do you have commit rights?
<daker> what ?
<cjohnston> you can push to lp:loco-directory correct?
<daker> yes i can
<cjohnston> you could fix that ^^ issue then ;-)
<daker> just i did know how ツ
<cjohnston> want to learn?
<daker> no i mean the milestone filed give me just the v 0.3.1
<cjohnston> ya.. 
<cjohnston> i can teach you how to fix that
<daker> ok ツ
<daker> how ?
<cjohnston> go to launchpad.net/loco-directory
<cjohnston> click on "0.3.0"
<cjohnston> under the series and milestones
<cjohnston> then on that page click change details
<cjohnston> then tick 'Active'
<cjohnston> then save
<cjohnston> make the change
<cjohnston> go back and untick active
<daker> haha ツ got it
<daker> thanks
<cjohnston> ive dont that a couple times each release
<mhall119> daker: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/666/detail/
<mhall119> any idea why user mugshots aren't being loaded there?
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<daker> hmm odd
<daker> i'll take a look at it
<daker> some of them are loaded
<daker> ex: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/230/detail/
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> daker: you're using edge there.  edge does not exist anymore
<nigelb> Well, its not supposed to exist.  So, we're better off not using edge.
<nigelb> mhall119: he might have not caught that.  could you tell him when he gets back? :)
 * nigelb has to catch some sleep
<mhall119> nigelb: I'll try to remember, yeah
<mhall119> nigelb: what's that about ~ + . in ssh?
<cjohnston> i wanna know that too
<nigelb> mhall119: you know those times when your network gets disconnected and you ssh is stuck?
<nigelb> mhall119: what do you do? close the window and open a new terminal?
<mhall119> yeah
<nigelb> At those points ~ + . sends a break signal
<nigelb> and you can just ssh again from the same window
<mhall119> so you type "~+."
<mhall119> or "~" then "."
<nigelb> Yep
<nigelb> Well, ~ then .
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> that is good to know
<nigelb> (shift+`) and then .
<nigelb> Yeah.  That was wow for me.  I have those disconnect moments often
<mhall119> me too, since I leave irssi+screen running on another box and ssh into it
<cjohnston> Me too...
<nigelb> All of us :)
<nigelb> We're such geeks :-P
<cjohnston> you are 
<cjohnston> not me
<nigelb> I beg to differ.
<nigelb> You're on IRC via irssi over SSH.  You *are* a geek.
<nigelb> whoa 2 am.
<nigelb> Definitely bed time for me.
<mhall119> g'night nigelb 
<nigelb> you both have a good day :)
<nigelb> (both as in you and the birthday lady ;) )
<mhall119> I'll pass along the mess
<mhall119> message
<mhall119> not the mess
<mhall119> because it is her birthday after all
<cjohnston> mhall119: you got time to check this one real quick: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/edge
<Ronnie> cjohnston, daker: on what pages are the flickr images used? team-details, and global-event-details anymore?
<Ronnie> i created a separate js file for flickr, which supports tags, user_id and group_id : https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/713727
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713727 in loco-directory "flickr script does not support groups (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Ronnie> i edited global event en team page.
<mhall119> cjohnston: does it work?
<Ronnie> mhall119: do you have an answer for my question ^ 
<cjohnston> mhall119: I don't know.. would take too long for me to set up an instance for that
<cjohnston> Ronnie: if you have an instance thats up and running maybe you could test my edge code above
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i will in a moment
<cjohnston> mhall119: after getting 0.3.1 out you wanna start with HoF
<cjohnston> ?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: what pages etc should i test?
<Ronnie> what is the bugreport for it
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/230/detail/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/666/detail/
<cjohnston> im not sure there is a bug filed for it yet
<cjohnston> its some profile pictures arent being shown
<cjohnston> if you look at those two on the live site you should see
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i dont see any error in the production on those links
<Ronnie> all users who have no icon on loco, does not have on lp
<cjohnston> there needs to be something there then other than a broken image i guess
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> mhall119: looks like that may be the problem ^^ I just rsvp'ed and my image showed up
<cjohnston> but we still need to stop using the edge server
<cjohnston> I would think that just removing the edge. would work
<cjohnston> putting the url into the browser works fine
<cjohnston> so for some reason, Ronnie the 404 isnt working... if there is no image it should show https://launchpad.net/api/beta/ubuntu/mugshot but it isnt
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/336943 is part of the problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 336943 in launchpad "requesting user's mugshot via api OOPS when user is using the default one (dup-of: 340640)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340640 in launchpad "Standard way of finding mugshot url, default if not set (dups: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged]
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm going to start on global directory next, so HoF will be yours
<cjohnston> i dont know how to start it
<mhall119> django-admin startproject halloffame
<mhall119> okay, maybe my next project will be writing a "getting started" guide to ubuntu-django-foundations
<mhall119> ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ill have a look now
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119 im talking to one of the lp devs about fixing the issue
<Ronnie> cjohnston: great
<Ronnie> cjohnston: is there any command i have to run to update the mugshots?
<cjohnston> not that i know of
<cjohnston> Ronnie: want to join #launchpad-dev
<Ronnie> because i dont see any of the mugshots
<Ronnie> ok
<mhall119> update-profiles?
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you also join #launchpad-dev please
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-06
<cjohnston> mhall119: Ronnie thanks for your help with the lp stuff
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i even have local the images of the users (also the default ones)
<Ronnie> with a few modifications of your code
<Ronnie> the problem atm is that i have no openid links, else i could fix that too
<Ronnie> lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/edge
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> maybe mhall119 can take a look at it
<cjohnston> family just got here so i gotta visit with them for a few minutes before we get a call
<nigelb> o/
<Ronnie> morning nigelb
<Ronnie> short night
<Ronnie> nigelb: if you have some time, the gmaps css bug is still open for you ;)
<Ronnie> im going to sleep now. its late here
<nigelb> I'm heading to church, etc
<nigelb> mayby in the evening when I get back
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> hey all
<pita_> Is anyone around:
<YoBoY> why they don't stay enought time to have an answer... :D
<Gotiniens> cjohnston, can I send you an PM?
<mhall119> good morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119 
<mhall119> YoBoY: I'm in agreement with you that we should have all team members listed in LD, whether they've logged in before or not
<mhall119> but it's a lot of data, and we're going to have to decide how best to keep it up to date without slamming LP every night
<mhall119> LP devs are working on a new push model where we'll be able to get notified up updates in LP when they happen, so we won't have to do full nightly imports
<YoBoY> mhall119: great :)
<cjohnston> Gotiniens: sure
<cjohnston> mhall119: is LD going to pick up on users that are not members of the LoCo Team, as in the -fr situation? The team has no actual members, only other teams, with members belonging to the other teams.. 
<cjohnston> I am guessing that is what is causing his problem, since that isnt how the majority of teams are created
<YoBoY> ^^"
<YoBoY> cjohnston: like he said, the problem is I can only see members we already log in the LD
<cjohnston> ok.. so it does see members of subteams
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> and these members are not on the same sub teams if you ask :)
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<cjohnston> mhall119: after the initial hit, how big of a hit would it be each day to get the new people
<cjohnston> YoBoY: you cant make a tutorial on how to sign up for LP in French so that they can sign up and use LD?
<cjohnston> maybe even a video tutorial
<cjohnston> since they would really only need to use LP once
<YoBoY> cjohnston: we already have tutorials to explain that, we also explain and help people to register on the global jams. But I don't understand why an Ubuntu user who don't read english, who just want to find other users, register to an event... have to be helped to create an account on Launchpad software project platform.
<cjohnston> Then get the french team to design the code to move teams away from having to use LP
<czajkowski> YoBoY: wel most members do as we;d like them to sign the CoC that's why 
<YoBoY> "members" yes, i'm talking about users ;)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: yes users also 
<czajkowski> in most cases many are the same thing 
<YoBoY> cjohnston: easier to make a LD like only for us ¬_¬
<YoBoY> by the way, we already have a website for that... since 2 years (more like a blog), i'm already adding a plugin to have a calendar of the french events
<cjohnston> you cant complain but not offer to help fix
<YoBoY> next step, interface it to the LD ;)
<mhall119> cjohnston: the problem would be knowing which people are new
<mhall119> once LP implements the publishing model they were talking about yesterday,  that'll be easy
<mhall119> right now, we have no way of saying "just give me new people"
<YoBoY> it's not fair to say that, if i can't fix it i can't report it as a bug ?
<cjohnston> YoBoY: why not send an email to all members who are on LP, and ask them to login to LD once.. if there are only 48, that shouldnt be too hard to get that few people to do it
<mhall119> YoBoY: unfortunately we're committed to using LP for user accounts, teams and membership for now
<cjohnston> unless the code proposed
<mhall119> right, but then we'd have duplicate sets of "membership", which isn't ideal
<mhall119> if we move membership tracking into LD, we're going to have to convince people to stop using LP for it
<nigelb> At some point we should work on summit right? Y'know before UDS starts or so :-P
<cjohnston> the fr team seems to be(that im aware of) that has alot of these issues
<cjohnston> nigelb: we have done some
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> cjohnston: right, right ;)
<YoBoY> cjohnston: like I said in my bug report "It's not really important now" I don't care not having all the members in the user list, I was just surprised not finding them
<mhall119> YoBoY: for now we can look at pulling in all members of loco teams
<cjohnston> YoBoY: my comment was meant for your using LP at all comment
<mhall119> but requiring LP profiles and SSO membership is something that will take a lot of work to move off of
<mhall119> I know a lot of people use launchpad's data and openid provider for their own website
<mhall119> ubuntu-fl.org does
<cjohnston> Why not though, send an email to all members of the team and ask them to login to LD once
<mhall119> so we'd have to be able to provide all the same functionality
<cjohnston> thatll be the quickest and easiest fix
<cjohnston> mhall119: and then either LP would have to be able to use the LD openid or you would have to have yet another account
<mhall119> cjohnston: true, but evidently there are plans for LP to accept other OpenID providers too, so we're going to be faced with this sooner or later
<mhall119> I'd agree, though, that the fastest way to get the user data in LD is to encourage your members to log in and use it
<cjohnston> but still for all people that are currently LP members, either LD would have to support both, or they would have to create a new LD account
<mhall119> correct
<mhall119> like I said, it's a big undertaking, and not likely to happen any time soon
<YoBoY> czajkowski: how was the FOSDEM ? :)
<czajkowski> great
<YoBoY> there is pictures of the booth ? ^^"
<Raven__> hello
<Ronnie> nigelb: ping
<Ronnie> i created a map for the loco teams. who wants to give feedback on it: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/loco-map-list
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston ^
<cjohnston> ill try to remember to do it after i finish my homework if i havent broken my computer prior to that
<Ronnie> thx
<Ronnie> a screenshot as europe looks like: http://img17.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1xy.png/
<cjohnston> Ronnie: is that supposed to be for each loco team?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: you mean the google map with markers?
<Ronnie> each loco which has at least one country attached is shown on the map. if there are multiple country, the marker is shown multiple times
<cjohnston> I guess im just not a fan of that idea
<cjohnston> if loco teams were cities i would agree
<cjohnston> (nothing against you)
<cjohnston> i just disagre
<cjohnston> e
<cjohnston> cause if i look at it, and see a pin on top of a city, im going to think its that city, not the country
<Ronnie> cjohnston: thats true, altough the map is a nice feature if you want to look for a loco nearby
<cjohnston> i see both sides.. not a fan tho
<cjohnston> :-P
<YoBoY> perhaps a map showing the next events ?
<cjohnston> YoBoY: thats also something thats been discussed
<Ronnie> YoBoY: yes, there is already a branch for that
<UndiFineD> what is LD ?
<cjohnston> LoCo Directory
<UndiFineD> and how is that different than LP sso ?
<Ronnie> LD uses LP sso for login (openid)
<cjohnston> LoCo Directory is a directory for organizing loco team stuff
<UndiFineD> oh .. i thought i had to get yet another account :P
<UndiFineD> thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-30
<mhall119> paultag: singlet is ready for Precise, you can start your sunlight lens
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> mhall119: righto
<mhall119> paultag: are you still a motu?
<paultag> mhall119: I was never MOTU, I've only done work in Debian
<mhall119> ah, nvm then
<paultag> kk
<bkerensa> pleia2: Does mailman support prefixes for certain topics? I know a local LUG has a mailing list that I think does this and it might be mailman but it lets them have prefixes for announcements and another prefix for general conversation
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> morning paultag 
<paultag> mhall119: what's new?
<mhall119> paultag: so I got a ping yesterday from davidcalle, pointing me at your blog about your politics api, for reference in making a politics lens :)
<paultag> mhall119: sounds like it is a good idea :)
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> mhall119: what didja tell him?
<mhall119> he wasn't online anymore by the time I got up this morning
<mhall119> paultag: once he's online I plan to tell him that you're already working on it ;)
<paultag> mhall119: we * :)
<paultag> I don't use unity, I'm happy to help, but I can't test or debug it to a good extent ;)
<mhall119> UDW is started in #ubuntu-classrom!
<mhall119> paultag: you should make a Fluxbox lens then
<mhall119> :P
<paultag> mhall119: it'd not be that hard with the new compositing stuff
<mhall119> heh, I can see it now, Flunity
<paultag> I prefer my window manager isn't 10 seconds behind my keyboard ;)
<mhall119> that was 11.04
<mhall119> even 11.10 was only a couple of seconds behind
<paultag> mhall119: I'll stick with Fluxbox or Awesome / xmonad, thanks :)
<mhall119> and 12.04 is shaping up to be nearly instant
<paultag> Unity's such a shame :)
<mhall119> s/shame/awesome//
<paultag> hahaha
<mhall119> I can't go back to Gnome2 or even 3
<paultag> nor I, because GNOME3's just as bad
<paultag> it gets in my way so much
<mhall119> the keyboard navigation on Unity is better than anything else I've used
<paultag> mhall119: have you used awesome or xmonad?
<paultag> mhall119: try that, then tell me that ;)
<mhall119> no, I'm not an elite hacker like you, remember?
<Atlantic777> I'm using awesome on desktop and unity on netbook, unity is powerfull but not as powerfull as awesome is. (for mouseless usage)
<paultag> Atlantic777: truth.
<paultag> It almost is enough for me to want to work tiling into fluxbox
<Atlantic777> paultag: there is some plugin... pytilling or something
<paultag> Atlantic777: that's on top of fluxbox
<Atlantic777> I havn't tryied it yet...
<paultag> Atlantic777: sending EWMH hints to fluxbox on how to lay it out
<paultag> flux has no tiling in it :)
<paultag> I guess just EWMH to fluxbox :)
<paultag> no such thing as a hint hint :)
<Atlantic777> sorry, it seems that your more into that topic than me :D
<paultag> Atlantic777: I'm paultag@fluxbox.org ;)
<paultag> I'm required by law to be into it
<Atlantic777> lol :D
<paultag> but yeah, awesome is frankly, pretty great
<paultag> not awesome yet, I'm still warming up to it
<paultag> but pretty great, for sure.
<Atlantic777> Well hope that you're the right person to ask, why fluxbox is bugging me with slow moving of windows (opaque on) :P
<paultag> Atlantic777: do you have a gaming mouse?
<Atlantic777> paultag: no
<paultag> alright, that is the most popular reason why it's laggy :)
<Atlantic777> btw, that's on gentoo... 
<Atlantic777> let's move to #fluxbox
<paultag> Atlantic777: with opaque on, it doens't freeze the process / render, so it really bogs down the action - it's all single threaded right now (and for the foreseeable future), it's actually the same reason with opaque off, music players will stop playing music
<paultag> Atlantic777: yeah, let's :)
<paultag> I've not found a good threading solution that will work on [UNIX|BSD|Linux|Solaris|Hurd|*]
<paultag> nor has anyone else involved ;)
<paultag> hey mhall119 
<paultag> mhall119: can you tell some of the design folks ( I can't get at them because I'm not @canonical, gah ) - that some of us have multi-monitor setups with a rotated secondary to be length-wise?
<paultag> mhall119: if they're drawing up a spec, I'd like for that to be in there
<paultag> since lightdm barfs on it currently
<paultag> unless I put it in my x conf, but then I can't use my secondary normal-ways at home
<mhall119> paultag: you can tell them in #ubuntu-design and #ubuntu-unity
<mhall119> but seriously, have have a monitor in rotated to portrait?
<paultag> mhall119: if code I write is no longer then 80 lines (because it should be), then what's the point of all the extra to the left and right?
<paultag> mhall119: I can look at whole files at once, rather then chunks, also docs look better
<paultag> if I design a site, I can pivot i back
<paultag> it *
<paultag> it works much better when programming
<mhall119> nobody uses hardware vt100 terminals anymore, there's no need to limit to 80 colums
<paultag> mhall119: it's a line max, having huge lines isn't great for readability. Plus, that 80 line thing comes from punchcards, not VTs
<paultag> mhall119: if I see lines longer then 80, it bugs me and I think less of the author :)
<mhall119> if I see lines limited to 80 columns I see old people with punch cards
<paultag> mhall119: the problem with that is that I can write code without any newlines, and it'd be valid and fine, but it'd be hard to read - by going past 80 lines (which is a lot), I think of lazy programming, and people ditching readability
<mhall119> you should use Perl then, it's equally readable above 80 columns
<paultag> mhall119: anyway, it looks great on this setup
<mhall119> lightdm looks great?
<paultag> nah, code
<paultag> lightdm, as I put it - looks like garbage
<mhall119> paultag: definely post your bug number (you *do* have one, right?) into #ubuntu-design and/or #ubuntu-unity (even though it's not technically unity)
<paultag> mhall119: hell no I don't have a bug :)
<paultag> mhall119: it'll be ignored until someone either expires it, or says test against the latest beta
<mhall119> if there's no bug report, the problem doesn't exist :P
<paultag> I've become jaded at the bug report process in launchpad 
<mhall119> new meme: Bug report or it didn't happen
<paultag> there's way too much static
<mhall119> paultag: hence the reason I said to bring it up in one of those channels
<paultag> I still have -control, I'll just mark it critical
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> paultag: I can't condone that
<paultag> breaks unrelated software
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-01
<mhall119> paultag: http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/multi-monitor-update-and-greeter-prototype/
<mhall119> send them your experience
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> mhall119: I sent someone an email over launchpad, since GPG servers were dowwn and they didn't want their mail public
<mhall119> paultag: about the lightdm issue?
<paultag> mhall119: yep
 * czajkowski hugs paultag 
<mhall119> cool, thanks paultag 
<mhall119> did you try the prototype?
 * paultag hugs cjohnston 
<paultag> erm, crap
<paultag> czajkowski*
<mhall119> lol
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<paultag> no hugs for cjohnston 
<paultag> How is everyone
<cjohnston> :(
 * nigelb waves to paultag 
<paultag> howdy there nigelb :)
<paultag> also cjohnston, howdy howdy
<paultag> Joeb454: Happy birthday!
<nigelb> oooh.
<nigelb> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Joeb454!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<paultag> if anyone wants to help sunlight out, some twitter love would be awesome - http://shortyawards.com/sunfoundation#/vote 
<xdatap1> paultag, it require my twitter to be authorize by that site. What is it about?
<paultag> xdatap1: it does something with registering the vote pre-tweet
<xdatap1> paultag, yes, I mean, what is about sunlight
<paultag> ahhh
<xdatap1> paultag, is the sun acquired by oracle we're talking about?
<paultag> no :)
<paultag> xdatap1: sunlight is who I work for now, we focus on making the us goverment more transparent and accountable
<paultag> xdatap1: sunlight also hosts a bunch of the ubuntu DC events
<xdatap1> paultag, oh, cool
<paultag> xdatap1: http://sunlightfoundation.com/
<paultag> xdatap1: we're a nonprofit :)
<xdatap1> paultag, I understand, cool
<paultag> xdatap1: ^5
<xdatap1> paultag, it require a "because" statement. Gimme some ideas ;)
<paultag> xdatap1: you can just say @paultag made me :)
<paultag> or whatever you'd like :)
<xdatap1> paultag, done :)
<paultag> xdatap1: you rock! :)
<paultag> xdatap1: thanks so much :)
<xdatap1> paultag, it's nothing :) I rock for many other reason ;)
<paultag> 'tis true!
<xdatap1> paultag, LOL
<xdatap1> paultag, I was joking :D
<paultag> xdatap1: I'm not :)
<paultag> xdatap1: how's the LC going?
<paultag> everything running nicely?
<xdatap1> paultag, thank you
<xdatap1> paultag, as far I can see yes, I'm still "learning" btw
<paultag> xdatap1: ah, I'm sure you guys are doing great :)
<xdatap1> paultag, I'm still wondering about how doing better, I think next cycle will be better, this one was an ice breaking from my point
<paultag> xdatap1: it can take a while to get used to some of it, sure - it's also a totally new set of people, so it's hard for everyone to learn at once, I'm sure
<paultag> xdatap1: I'll show up at the next meeting and watch, but I am sure y'all have your own aweome vibe
<xdatap1> paultag, thank you
<paultag> dude, thank *you*
<xdatap1> paultag, where are you based? Are you going to next UDS?
<paultag> xdatap1: I'm in the US, I'm in Boston, MA -- I'm not going to the next UDS, no - but I'll be at PyCon and a few other big events
<paultag> perhaps debconf
<xdatap1> cool
<xdatap1> paultag, I've been there last year, few days before debconf in NYC
<xdatap1> paultag, nice city, I loved it
<paultag> ah, yeah, totally. That was '11, aye?
<xdatap1> paultag, mmm no, 2010 if I'm remembering well
<xdatap1> paultag, two years ago then
<paultag> ah, you might be right
<xdatap1> paultag, going off line. See you soon! Bye
<paultag> xdatap1: cheers!
<Daniel0108> hey guys, can somebody send me the link to the official ubuntu drupal loco-webpage theme, please?
<SergioMeneses> Daniel0108, look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme/
<SergioMeneses> Daniel0108, sorry... this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme
<Daniel0108> SergioMeneses, thank you very much :)
<SergioMeneses> Daniel0108, don't worry
<YoBoY> JanC: on of the french community member will bring official live CD for the fosdem, with kubuntu and server. have fun :)
<JanC> YoBoY: I have official CDs too  ☺
<JanC> we can keep some for other events then...
<YoBoY> JanC: as you want, I still have for us since we received 2 packs by error
<YoBoY> you can keep them all or a part for your needs :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-02
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> !lococouncil | jpds
<AlanBell> bot is ignoring me for 10 minutes because of botabuse
<AlanBell> but it needs a sync
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye we've asked for this for months now :/
<jpds> AlanBell: Already fixed.
<AlanBell> yay
<czajkowski> !lococouncil | czajkowski 
<ubot2`> czajkowski, please see my private message
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> jpds: thank you
<AlanBell> popey: ^^
<popey> yeah, it was fixed a day or two ago
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 (last day) starting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nigelb> 41
<JanC> for those of you who come to FOSDEM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2012 (I will update the wiki later today & tomorrow, but feel free to add yourself, your talks and/or your ideas!)
<YoBoY> I forwarded to the event french list
<kinoucho`> hello JanC
<JanC> kinoucho`: hi  ☺
<JanC> kinouchou / YoBoY : do you know if any French people who attend FOSDEM would like to help the FOSDEM organisation as a volunteer?
<JanC> I think they are still searching for some volunteers, e.g. to work with the video/audio equipment for the live streaming, but also other tasks
<JanC> http://fosdem.org/2012/news/call-volunteers
<kinouchou> JanC: i can ask to mozilla
<JanC> kinouchou: thanks
<YoBoY> I don't know. We never had request for volunteers in the french usual feeds.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-03
<vibhav> 3 weeks and no reply from Indian LoCo admins 
<nigelb> vibhav: Okay, so what are you talking about/
<nigelb> Who did you contact.
<bkerensa> vibhav: Have you tried joining #ubuntu-in ?
<bkerensa> You can also e-mail the LoCo Council
<paultag> bkerensa: he's gone
<paultag> who're you talking to? :)
<bkerensa> my scrollback didnt capture his part
<bkerensa> =/
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> morning paultag 
<mhall119> paultag: how's work treating you?
<paultag> mhall119: killer. Just got in
<paultag> mhall119: working on some django today, it's pretty easy
<mhall119> yeah, Django rocks as a web framework
<paultag> totes
<nigelb> paultag, mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V9-g8JuBZc
<paultag> nigelb: it's in the queue, i'll tend to it soon :)
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> just need to slam out some work
<mhall119> YUI....
<nigelb> the bit from 36 seconds onwards is the hilarious bit.
<paultag> http://pastebin.com/w0HAkehR
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-04
<czajkowski> Aloha from FOSDEM 
<mhall119> czajkowski: how's it going?
<czajkowski> very good 
<paultag> guys
<paultag> I have the most awesome blog post
<paultag> http://blog.pault.ag/post/17036484637/mapping-the-ubuntu-community
<paultag> boohyeah, afk
<mhall119> paultag: very interesting
<nizarus> paultag, hmm, only 3 points in Tunisia :)
<mhall119> nizarus: I think most people on LP don't have lon/lat data available
<nizarus> mhall119, i think so :)
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> such a shame they killed that off
<paultag> pisses me off :)
<paultag>    block 50000 runs from 22672085541 to 22672524141
<paultag> bzip2recover: `americas.osm.bz2' appears to contain more than 50000 blocks
<paultag> bzip2recover: and cannot be handled.  To fix, increase
<paultag> bzip2recover: BZ_MAX_HANDLED_BLOCKS in bzip2recover.c, and recompile.
<paultag> great
<locodir-user> loco loco loco baby
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> where you can find ubuntu-fr locoteam in summer : http://vimeo.com/58307129 (don't miss the end :D)
<YoBoY> hi
<OZUNU> i got a question
<OZUNU> is there anybpdy to help me?
<OZUNU> is there anybody to help me?
<JanC> OZUNU: what do you need help with?
<OZUNU> thanks, i am from costa rica and i have been searching for a loco team to support but i could not find any here so 
<OZUNU> i wanna know how i can help to others teams like this...
<JanC> You can start a Costa-Rican locoteam yourself  ☺
<OZUNU> which are the requirements i need to create one?
<JanC> and there is of course also the Spanish language community (Spanish language forums, etc.)
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<OZUNU> is my english too bad?
<JanC> OZUNU: your English seems okay to me
<OZUNU> lol thanks
<OZUNU> and tell me something
<OZUNU> what the loco teams do?
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Things_your_LoCo_can_do  ☺
<JanC> for example, we will have a booth at an open source developer conference next weekend
<OZUNU> but who are the developers or how is it?
<JanC> FOSDEM http://fosdem.org/ is a general open source developer conference, with developers from all over the world coming to Brussels, and we do the Ubuntu booth there (there will also be Ubuntu developers & contributors elsewhere at the conference, of course)
<JanC> but something like that probably doesn't exist (yet) in Costa Rica?
<JanC> you can do promotion of Ubuntu in other places
<JanC> we did it at computer sales fairs and other places
<OZUNU> here we dont have something like that, my idea is to show to everybody in here that free software is wonderful
<OZUNU> and show them ubuntu 
<OZUNU> how it works and how this OS improve our lives
<JanC> or you can just go to the local market and show the people who come to the market
<JanC> or you can try to convince the local press to write about it
<JanC> there are some other ideas on the wiki page I referred to
<OZUNU> i fix computers and things like that and y try to make people use ubuntu but this has been difficult because noone want to leave microsoft
<OZUNU> that is why i want to 
<JanC> OZUNU: I think the first thing to do is probably to find some people who can help you, and try to find a way to make Ubuntu better known in Costa Rica
<JanC> maybe some students or so
<OZUNU> that is why i want to make loco team
<OZUNU> i will do so, i will look for some people to help me with my idea.
<JanC> OZUNU: maybe the people from #gulcr can help?
<JanC> and maybe there are Mozilla / LibreOffice groups in Costa Rica too
<JanC> hm, apparently, there already is a Costa Rica locoteam?
<JanC> or was?
<JanC> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cr
<JanC> #ubuntu-centroamerica doesn't seem too active though...   :-(
<JanC> OZUNU: seems like https://launchpad.net/~elopio works for Canonical and is from Costa Rica
<JanC> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cr
<OZUNU> send me the link please of the team you found
<OZUNU> im in my job 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-29
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> anybody here?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<mhall119> czajkowski: do we have a weekend picked for the next global jam?
<czajkowski> mhall119: that's your area not mine :)
<czajkowski> I only get told it from jono 
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<czajkowski> and last cycle there wasn't much of a push on it tbh 
<locodir-user_> maybe someone could tell me how long it takes to load grub2 from the discc
<locodir-user_> got your ip hacker
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> any body there ?
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> JanC: how much is a weekend bus ticket for fosdem ?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starts in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classrom
<locodir-user> hi everybody...
<locodir-user> there's a problem in my server
<JanC> czajkowski: http://www.mivb.be/DiscoverBrussels.html?l=en
<JanC> those are valid in all bus, tram & metro from MIVB/STIB
<JanC> even from/to the airport apparently
<JanC> hm, apparently you need to buy a "MOBIB" card for that (5€, but reusable next times you come to Brussels)
<JanC> well, the 72h ticket might be available as an "old style" magnetic ticket still
<czajkowski> thanks
<gmulak> Is this the correct group for SCaLE?
<JanC> gmulak: SCaLE has 2 channels on the OFTC network
<JanC> #scale & #scale-chat
<gmulak> OK, thank you.  I think I also want #ubuntu-us-ca?  Hopefully I found it.  Thank you PMj
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> yes, finaly the french ubuntu online tour is ready http://tour.ubuntu-fr.org/fr/ :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-02
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys :)
<elacheche_anis> I have a question please
<elacheche_anis> Where can I found the date of the next UGJ???
<SergioMeneses> elacheche_anis, hello! I think it will appear in the official wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<elacheche_anis> thx SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> elacheche_anis, :)
<r-miller> end
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> jose: Unit193 and I sent you a reply to the check-in e-mail.
<jose> belkinsa: ack, I'll wait to see if James pops up to parse the response to the council :)
<jose> thanks!
<belkinsa> Right, right, since we have three folks.
<belkinsa> and I meant Me, not I.
<belkinsa> Wait, no.  It's correct with the "i".
<jose> :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-30
<locodir-user> ухты сколько народу=)))
<locodir-user> а люди онлайн есть?
<dholbach> good morning
<wally540> habe auf meinen ACER Aspire One webbook unbuntu 13.04 anstelle von XP installiert. alles funktioniert ausgenommen eingebautes Micro. möglicherweise fehlt ein treiber. kann jemand helfen?ise fehtl hier ein treiben. hat jemand eine ahnung?
<jose> !de | wally54
<ubot2`> wally54: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wally540> thanks, repeating: istalled ubuntu 13.04 i/o XP on my ACER apsire on webbok. everythign working fine except micro built in. bluetotth hovweber is working fine audio in/out. anyone an idea?
<jose> wally540: I suggest you upgrade to 13.10, because 13.04 is not getting updates anymore, reached End of Life a couple days ago
<jose> maybe it'll work on 13.10 :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> I sent out UGJ emails last night, and some former California LoCo members asked why I sent a duplicate.
<nhaines> So it looks like balloons got to it first, but was using different data, because I never got one!
<nhaines> So consider North American dually notified.
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> rock and roll! :)
<dholbach> do we have anyone here who wants to join in the UGJ hangout in about an hour? 
<dholbach> dpm, time to publicise the event a bit - do you think you can post it on G+? I'll do Twitter and FB
<dpm> yep
<YoBoY> Hi, we plan to do an event for the UGJ in Paris the saturday, but I haven't selected the theme yet. When it's done, I'll write a post to promote it
<dholbach> YoBoY, awesome!
<dholbach> dpm and I are going to do a hangout to explain how UGJ works and tell a few stories - anyone interested in joining it? 
<dholbach> starting in a minute, but you can join us later on as well
<YoBoY> I can't, I'm waiting for someone right now, perhaps after that… I'll try to follow
 * dholbach hugs YoBoY
 * YoBoY hugs dholbach :)
<belkinsa> nhaines, Ubuntu Ohio is doing one but only via IRC.
<nhaines> belkinsa: glad to hear it.  Are you focusing on any specific activity?
<newbuntu> Hello world )
<newbuntu> I have an issue with a freshly installed Ubuntu..
<newbuntu> Somebody out there ?
<belkinsa> nhaines, bug testing
<mhall119> nhaines: are you planning on running a "How to plan and run a Global Jam" on-air?
<nhaines> mhall119: yup!  Working out the details with jose.
<nhaines> also: http://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/58497419.jpg
<mhall119> nhaines: cool, if you want/need a 3rd host hit me up
<nhaines> mhall119: oh, excellent.  Looks like we're thinking Saturday at 5pm PST/9pm EST.
 * mhall119 have started something with that meme
<jose> 8pmEST
<nhaines> jose: it's the PST that's most important, really.
<jose> >.>
<mhall119> was gonna say, california hasn't moved recently
<mhall119> nhaines: I'll check my calendar and see what I've got going on then
<nhaines> mhall119: it was actually a typo, because I thought of the EST time first.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Morning!
<nhaines> I got to practice my German with a little friend Saturday!  Gave him his overdue birthday present.  His eyes lit up when I said it wasn an Überraschung, but I think we was just thinking of Kinder Surprise Eggs.
<nhaines> Luckily, a nice computer joystick was met with approval even in the face of such fierce competition.
<dpm> yay, new UGJ events, first one in Africa! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/
<mhall119> yay!
<mhall119> up to 13 
<nhaines> That's a much beter number than before.  :)
<Muhammad> Hello 
<Guest32404> Hello 
<Guest32404> anyone there
<pleia2> hello there
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-28
<elacheche> morning @*
<nhaines> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> Today I'm excited because this exists: https://www.amazon.com/author/nathanhaines although I'm still in the process of writing the book!
<Volpsi> Bom dia
<Volpsi> Será que há aqui alguem eu me possa ajudar com uma duvida?
<nhaines> Volpsi: good morning!
<nhaines> I can try to answer any questions you might have, but I don't speak Portuguese.  :)
<nhaines> !pt
<ubot5> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nhaines> This might *also* be helpful, but feel free to ask here as well if you like.
<Volpsi> ok, thanks
<nhaines> Volpsi: either way good luck. :)
<Volpsi> i just whant to know if it`s possible to install the ubuntu OS in my smartphone?
<nhaines> This channel is for discussion about Ubuntu Local Community Teams and Ubuntu advocacy.  You'd have to ask in #ubuntu-touch.
<nhaines> But the truth is that unless you have a Nexus 4 or Nexus 5, the answer is probably no.
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Volpsi> ok thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Morning, dholbach.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Sleep well?
<dholbach> very much so - how about you?
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> stupid question
<dholbach> I hope you're going to sleep well
<dholbach> :)
<nhaines> Hehe, well, timeshifted.  :)
<dholbach> so as you can probably guess by now... I'm not sufficiently caffeinated :)
<nhaines> Actually I'm currently pretty out of phase while I work on this book, to be fixed by the time I get to SCALE.
<nhaines> Which you should totally visit some day!  :D
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> yes, absolutely
<dholbach> I've only heard good things about it
<nhaines> It's so much fun.  Everyone there's happy.  I like being able to see a serious, professional presentation, argue with the VLC guys about whether the MWC Ubuntu touch demo's media player can realistically dynamically generate thumbnails during video scrubbing, and enjoying game night all in one day.  :)
<dholbach> nice :))
<nhaines> It's like an industry expo and a fan convention all rolled in one!  :D
<dholbach> how are we doing in terms of UGJ work items?
<dholbach> nhaines, dpm, balloons, mhall119, popey, jose: ^?
<dpm> I'm not doing too well on the community page for UGJ, but it's still on my list
<jose> dholbach: I've been swamped with work but I'm doing most of the stuff today/tomorrow
<dpm> thanks jose
<popey> bah, lost the link to the bp
<popey> dholbach: got the link? (I think I lost it when switching browsers)
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/openid/+login
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid
<popey> ta
<nhaines> dholbach: I believe the only outstanding work item is to do the Ubuntu on Air with jose on Saturday.
<dholbach> awesome!
<balloons> dholbach, mine are done
<dholbach> sweet
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Morning!
<rocko> hola
<rocko> alguien me puede ayudar
<rocko> alguien por ahi que me preste ayuda?
<rocko> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<rocko> alguien por ahi
<rocko> hola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-01
<wxl> hey wasn't the jam meeting happening now?
<wxl> nhaines: did we get the time wrong again on the global jam planning hangout?
<nhaines> wxl: nope!
<nhaines> It'll start very soon now.  jose's setting up the page.
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> ill go get my tea then :)
<nhaines> Okay.  We're starting like now.
<wxl> at ubuntuonair?
<nhaines> Yeah.
<Noxvil> ahoj
<Noxvil> je tu nekdo online?
<Noxvil> mam par otazek
<CrazyLemon> !cz
<ubot5> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Noxvil> sorry
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-01
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij nhaines and all others
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos, hey svij
<dholbach> Kilos: nice writeup of UbuCon Summit / SCALE
<Kilos> hmm...
<svij> dholbach: I guess you mean me, not Kilos ;)
<dholbach> err, yes
<Kilos> ya
<dholbach> clearly not enough coffee
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-02
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij :)
<elacheche> Hey Guys! I have a question! Do you know any website where can I get CC or CopyLeft licensed posters to hack and use for events! Look at this → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork#Ubuntu-TN_ArtWorks Before we had some artists in the LoCo, that create posters for us, now they are gone.. And I'm not able to create something better than ASCII art posters x( so I should find a base to use and hack for the events posters
<elacheche> ..
<JanC> elacheche: did you look at http://spreadubuntu.org/ & http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/ for example?
<elacheche> didn't know about that devianart link :) thx JanC, speadubuntu is awesome too, but there is no more new designs.. 
<JanC> maybe the deviantart group can help create new things if you ask
<JanC> and it certainly should be easy to find artists there  :)
<elacheche> I'll bookmark that.. we'll have an event soon and I should plan that :D 
<JanC> maybe popey can help you with it
<JanC> er, doctormo I mean
<elacheche> :D 
<elacheche> There is an APPROVED Open Source School in France o_O → http://opensourceschool.fr/
<wxl> would it be a reasonable use of community donations fund to secure an easier domain name for my loco, e.g. ubuntu-oregon.us?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-03
<Kilos> o/
<microsoft-ubuntu> merhaba
<Kilos> hi dpm MooDoo svij  and other lurkers
<svij> hi Kilos 
<MooDoo> hello Kilos long time no speak, how are you this fine day?
<Kilos> good ty MooDoo and you?
<toddy> hi Kilos, MooDoo & svij 
<svij> hi toddy and MooDoo 
<Kilos> hi toddy 
<Kilos> hi YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi Kilos, hi everyone
<MooDoo> Kilos: yeah i'm ok thanks :) 
<Kilos> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-04
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> oo lets not forget svij 
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi MooDoo 
<tsimonq2> o/ guys
<tsimonq2> and gals :)
<tsimonq2> I'm a little bit nervous, I have my membership meeting today
<svij> good luck :)
<tsimonq2> thanks svij 
<MooDoo> tsimonq2: yay, i'm sure you'll be fine :D
<Kilos> good luck lad. still many hours to wait
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2 for people that want to hunt around a little bit :D
<tsimonq2> Kilos: yes ik it's killing me :P
<Kilos> hehe
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: lol I think I will but yet again I don't want to get my hopes too high :)
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: it's all up to the board
<tsimonq2> thank god I'm the only one applying today
<tsimonq2> I have testimonials from really good people, and my contributions, IMHO, should show the board that I am really serious about this
 * tsimonq2 reads all the documentation on becoming a member one last time :D
<MooDoo> nice :)  I've been wanting to do it for year, think i joined launchpad 2006 lol ha ha ha
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 2006 in Launchpad itself "Deactivated memberships should be hidden" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2006
<MooDoo> ooops
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> uh oh I'm right at six months XD
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: just take the leap! put your name on the wiki page! after all, I was going to wait until June, but I was convinced to do it earlier. Come on! Chances are, you will get it! :D
<MooDoo> tsimonq2: well don't have the time really, don't do enough for ubuntu and insert 1000000 lame excuses here :D
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: link me to your wiki page
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: believe me, if you have been around since 2006, you have contributed enough to deserve membership :D
<MooDoo> oh god no lol
<MooDoo> and you don't wanna see my wiki page, think it's only got my name on it lol
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: I cna help you
<tsimonq2> *can
<MooDoo> tsimonq2: I'll bear that in mind matey, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: and even if you slap something on there, apply soon
<tsimonq2> they can give you tips if you still need to contribute more
<tsimonq2> I'll be happy to give you a testimonial :)
<MooDoo> why thank you :D 
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: aha I've hunted it down :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulMellors
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: what work have you done in your LoCo and/or Ubuntu?
<MooDoo> darn you lol
<MooDoo> to be honest, I'm more on IRC helping out where I can
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: okay ;)
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: are you involved with your LoCo?
<MooDoo> #ubuntu-uk :) but don't physically do much, 
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: member or a leader of some kind?
<MooDoo> nah not a leader, just been everywhere a while, i'm in lots of ubuntu channels lol
<MooDoo> don't worry abuot me for now tsimonq2 lets get yours finalized first :)
<tsimonq2> MooDoo: bah you just don't want any pressure :P
<MooDoo> lol :) i'm old enough to be able to handle pressure :) 
<wxl> didn't someone come up with a new ubuntu wordpress theme recently?
<wxl> heheheh
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah there was a mailing list thread about it somewhere
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> ssh ubuntu.com grep -R theme /usr/local/mailman/lists/*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-05
<nhaines> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-January/000991.html
<wxl> you're my hero nhaines 
<nhaines> Proving that at least one of the seach functions in Thunderbird still isn't useless.
<wxl> wow, amazeballs
<nhaines> It's actually the quicksearch feature that actually works.
<nhaines> The others look pretty but don't actually seem to function.
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo 
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij 
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> I got my membership :D
<schmitti> hi
<wxl> how do we syndicate our team blog on loco.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-us.org?
<svij> oh hey wxl 
<svij> my bouncer reconnected, can you invite me to #ubuntu-lococouncil again? Can't join there, with no invite?
<wxl> svij: as long as you are identified with nickserv, come on in :)
<svij> 20:35:36     bnc  -- | #ubuntu-lococouncil: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<svij> that's the problem
<wxl> straaaange
<svij> I'm logged in
<wxl> you can get chanserv to invite you /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-lococouncil
<svij> indeed
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-06
<wxl> pleia2: are you the only one that can add feeds to planet.ubuntu-us.org? i'd like to add http://oregon.ubuntu-us.org. if you can also add to loco.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-us.org, that'd be great. if not, point me at who can?
<nhaines> wxl: does the Oregon LoCo have an Ubuntu tablecloth?
<wxl> nhaines: um, no. is that a requirement? XD
<nhaines> Yes.  pleia2, be sure to block them from planet.ubuntu-us.org!
<nhaines> Also, would the Oregon LoCo like a tablecloth?
<wxl> yes we would, nhaines 
<wxl> nhaines: do YOU know how to get aggregated at loco.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-us.org?? i can't find any information on this anywhere
<nhaines> wxl: whenever I want something done, I just ask pleia2 about it and it's magically solved!  \o/
<wxl> pleia2: fix everything for me, ok? XD
<nhaines> But I think we're going to have to figure out if it's the CC or the LC who has responsibility and then get permissions sorted out.
<wxl> all seriousness aside (heh) pleia2 is a very strong woman, but i don't want to load up too much on her shoulders 
<wxl> nhaines: yes, i think that would be wise.
<nhaines> As for tablecloths, Canonical left four of them at SCALE and asked me to bring them home, and then if they needed them back they'll send me a shipping label.
<nhaines> Otherwise, we discussed Oregon and Arizona and so forth... so I'm going to ping Canonical about it on Monday, but I might potentially have a tablecloth for you.  :)
<wxl> yay i'd be happy to pay for shipping
<nhaines> That's a good start.  :)
<wxl> also i don't remember if we talked about this but do you think i could get canonical to help me wrestle ubuntu-oregon.org back from the domain squatters? :/
<nhaines> I'm sure the legal team would help with that.
<wxl> good thought
<nhaines> In the meantime you can register actually-ubuntu-oregon.org.
<wxl> is there any predecence for paying for domain hosting costs, btw? i guess i should submit a request through the community donations fund
<wxl> well, we do have ubuntu-oregon.us
<wxl> mmm how do i find the legal team?
<nhaines> I have not studied the donations fund reports that well.  :)
<nhaines> That would be legal@canonical.com.
<wxl> oh.
<wxl> surprising.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: I hear tales about a majestic tablecloth? XD
<tsimonq2> or are you gonna be a stickler and thell me out LoCo isn't verified? :P
<tsimonq2> *tell
<nhaines> tsimonq2: it's not!
<tsimonq2> well :P
<tsimonq2> XD
<nhaines> But yeah, let me figure out if I'm keeping these or if Canonical needs them back.  Then we'll talk!
<tsimonq2> alright :D
<tsimonq2> nhaines: BTW I keep meaning to send an email, but you had thoughts about our LoCo's resources you wanted to share on the loco-council ML? :)
<nhaines> whoops, yes.  Sorry, UbuCon Summit and SCALE sort of left me exhausted.  I've just mostly caught up with email and everything this week.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: no problem :)
<pleia2> wxl: added your feed to planet.ubuntu-us.org
<pleia2> wxl, nhaines: it's the loco council that's reponsible for adding things to loco.ubuntu.com, however...
<pleia2> 1. I'm not sure anyone on the current LC knows how
<pleia2> 2. the mechanisms for feeds has been broken since May 2015, and I'm the only one who has noticed
<pleia2> so, all the individual blog posts shown on it are from may
<pleia2> wxl: anyway, this planet updates once an hour and I just missed the last cutoff, and next one I'll be on an airplane :) so you can check in an hour or so, and I'll confirm all is well when I get home
 * tsimonq2 noticed the lack of updating (@ pleia2)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: did you submit a ticket with IS? :D
<pleia2> I got sick of doing it
<pleia2> decided to just see what would happen (turns out, nothing)
<pleia2> and it makes me question the value of it
<tsimonq2> pleia2: that makes sense, I'll put it on my to-do list to submit an IS ticket
<tsimonq2> unless somebody in this channel is from that group of people, :D
<pleia2> canonical IS folks don't hang out here
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you never know :)
<wxl> thank you for your help pleia2 
<wxl> pleia2: also being a member of the loco council i don't know how to add to loco.ubuntu.com so there's that XD
<wxl> pleia2: i'll see if i can't write a bug report on the loco portal. so what about ubuntu-us.org (not planet)— is that still a thing?
<wxl> pleia2: do you think it would be wise to make the process for getting on planet.ubuntu-us.org something public that doesn't require your intervention? as i said, i do hate putting extra stuff on yours or any one individual's shoulders
<pleia2> wxl: there will always need to be a human involved, whether it's approving a MP or editing the file on the server directly, since I only edit the file about once a year, I never bothered to set up a bzr repo for it
<pleia2> ubuntu-us.org is still a thing, it's a wordpress site hosted on a community server with a couple state sites, the team is pretty dead though
<wxl> pleia2: i'd be happy to help out if need be
<pleia2> thanks, but right now the amount of work to make it collaborative is significantly more than it would take to just keep doing it the way we do it x_x
<pleia2> I'll keep you offer in mind if I can make the time though
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> thanks for all you do :)
<pleia2> welcome
<pleia2> I've been traveling for 26 hours, need food+rest now
<wxl> happy eating :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-07
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> ignore the ping please
<tsimonq2> thank you
<tsimonq2> mhall119: hey, there are a few issues with loco.ubuntu.com that I want to make sure you knew about because you are on ~ltp-devs
<tsimonq2> mhall119: first of all, http://loco.ubuntu.com/ is revision 681 when the revision on Launchpad is 682. And this is a little bit weird because that last commit was from August 2014. :)
<wxl> mhall119: for that matter, we have two loco council members that are awaiting membership to devs so we can push changes.
<tsimonq2> mhall119: also, INSTALL is outdated, because I can't get the dev environment set up
<tsimonq2> mhall119: but once those two issues are fixed, I can start development on the tracker, so these are holding me back :)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I'll file bugs on Launchpad so this can be recorded :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, what we need is more people that can actually merge, too. i've got one commit that's been waiting forever for a review
<tsimonq2> wxl: I saw that :)
<tsimonq2> s/tracker/LoCo portal/
<tsimonq2> getting my terminology mixed up, been in QA tracker mode XD
<tsimonq2> mhall119: there are *103* bugs that I would like to start sorting through :)
<tsimonq2> wxl, mhall119: bug 1542774
<ubot5`> bug 1542774 in LoCo Team Portal "Unable to set up development environment due to outdated Makefile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542774
<tsimonq2> wxl: could you confirm and put a "Me too" please?
<wxl> tsimonq2: working on it
<tsimonq2> wxl: thank you :)
<mhall119> tsimonq2: wxl: join #ubuntu-website and ping daker on discussions involving loco.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> okay, thank you mhall119 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-30
<mhall119> nhaines: ping, are you guys getting the UbuCon talk proposals? I've been sending a number of people tothe scale CFP
<mhall119> nhaines: sent another prospective speaker your way
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-31
<nhaines> mhall119: so far we only have 3 proposals via the CFP form.
<nhaines> mhall119: also, thanks for that email from earlier.  I replied back.
<mhall119> nhaines: can you send me which ones you have, so I can chase down the rest?
<nhaines> mhall119: yup!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-01
<mhall119> nhaines: talk sent in
<mhall119> "Sponsored by Canonical"
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> nhaines: you should have sergio's talk now too
<theShirbiny> wxl: any update on #ubuntu-eg :)
<nixoeen> I would like to apply some changes to the Ubuntu Wiki for some LoCo pages. Anyone whos by whom should I apply to get an edit access? :)
<nixoeen> s/whos/knows
<svij> nixoeen: I think popey can give you edit access
<nixoeen> svij, Thanks :)
<nixoeen> popey, Hey, are you the right person to apply for Edit Access to Wiki? :)
<popey> nixoeen: sure, have you requested access to ~ubuntu-wiki-editors in launchpad?
<popey> (you should)
<nixoeen> popey, Yes (just right now :) )
<popey> nixoeen: done
<nixoeen> popey, Great, thanks :)
<popey> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-02
<josefenesu> help/ i want to register an ubuntu loco team in Nigeria but can seem to find a create a tea button. please how do i get it done
<mhall119> nhaines: you should have a talk proposal from Mycroft now too, if it's not too late to get it in the printed schedule
<mhall119> nhaines: nextcloud should be sending one over to
<Darwin_> hello every one, any body have experience on LXD?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-03
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks!  We did get the Mycroft one.  Still haven't heard from Nextcloud, but I'll have to ping SCALE about that.  Not sure if we have any more time for the printed schedule.
<mhall119> nhaines: did you see the email to loco-contacts about UbuCon Summit?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-05
<faha> qwer
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-29
<BAKi> hello
<BAKi> whats upẞ
<mhall119> daker: are you still the owner of loco.ubuntu.com?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-30
<Tony__> HELP needed.I made the decision to fully switch from windows to ubuntu 17.04. I use Hughes network as a connection to the internet. Now, my cv
<Tony__> omputer says I am connected but it cannot find the server. I have called Hughes and they say they cannot help me. Can anyone help me get connected to the internet.?
<wxl> Tony__: i'd suggest going to #ubuntu for support with the OS. this channel is for coordinating Local Communities
<Tony__> OK Thank you for that
<wxl> no problem :)
